# Xin bí quyết để mẹ bỉm kinh doanh online thành công ??



## Labiang

Mình chồng làm quần quật cáng đáng cả gia đình nghĩ thương quá, con lại còn nhỏ quá giờ thuê người trông thì tiền lương 3 cọc 3 đồng của em cũng ko lại, thế nên em đang tính tìm gì đó buôn bán ở nhà, vừa trông đc con nhỏ, lại phụ thêm được đồng nào hay đồng nấy cho chồng đỡ vất. Trc làm CTV cho mấy bên nhưng hàng hóa khan, thiếu nên khách cũng chán, qua nay tìm hiểu thấy có bên BCA solutions khá phù hợp với các mẹ bỉm như em, thực tế thì ko rõ như nào, có mẹ nào kết nối với bên này chưa? cho em xin bí quyết để mẹ bỉm kinh doanh online thành công với ạ?


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

Làm cộng tác viên phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố lắm nên mệt ghê luôn
Cố gắng tìm việc j đó buôn bán thêm xem sao
Đỡ đc tí nào thì đỡ mom ạ


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng

Labiang nói:


> Mình chồng làm quần quật cáng đáng cả gia đình nghĩ thương quá, con lại còn nhỏ quá giờ thuê người trông thì tiền lương 3 cọc 3 đồng của em cũng ko lại, thế nên em đang tính tìm gì đó buôn bán ở nhà, vừa trông đc con nhỏ, lại phụ thêm được đồng nào hay đồng nấy cho chồng đỡ vất. Trc làm CTV cho mấy bên nhưng hàng hóa khan, thiếu nên khách cũng chán, qua nay tìm hiểu thấy có bên BCA solutions khá phù hợp với các mẹ bỉm như em, thực tế thì ko rõ như nào, có mẹ nào kết nối với bên này chưa? cho em xin bí quyết để mẹ bỉm kinh doanh online thành công với ạ?



Chị ơi chị xem seri " Thang tiến " của BCA Solutions hợp tác với cả Shark Linh chưa ạ? Nếu chưa thì em nghĩ chị nên xem nhé, học hỏi và rút ra được nhiều điều luôn đó ạ, nhất là đối với các mẹ bỉm đang muốn tìm một công việc kdol, khởi nghiệp ở nhà. 
Thời buổi dịch dã phức tạp như này, người ta chuộng mua bán online nhiều hơn là đi trực tiếp mua bán đó ạ.


----------



## én nhỏ

con nhỏ mà bán buôn cũng mệt đấy, em thấy cứ 1 tí cháo 1 tí sữa, 1 tí tắm giặt rồi lại ăn uống ngủ nghỉ bỉm bủng, lắt nhắt nhưng vèo cái đã hết ngày rồi, lại còn cơm nước mình ăn rồi tối còn cơm nước gia đình nữa hzz


----------



## Labiang

Hoa Ban Trắng nói:


> Chị ơi chị xem seri " Thang tiến " của BCA Solutions hợp tác với cả Shark Linh chưa ạ? Nếu chưa thì em nghĩ chị nên xem nhé, học hỏi và rút ra được nhiều điều luôn đó ạ, nhất là đối với các mẹ bỉm đang muốn tìm một công việc kdol, khởi nghiệp ở nhà.
> Thời buổi dịch dã phức tạp như này, người ta chuộng mua bán online nhiều hơn là đi trực tiếp mua bán đó ạ.


Em nghe mọi người chia sẻ nếu hợp tác kinh doanh online với BCA solutions thì mỗi ngày chỉ cần tranh thủ đăng bán 1 vài tiếng là cũng oki rồi ạ, công cụ có sẵn chủ yếu mình bỏ công ra thôi ạ, quản lý mọi thứ qua app nên có thể cầm điện thoại lướt khi đang cho con bú hay trông con cũng vẫn có thể tranh thủ được ạ
Cảm ơn mẹ Hoa Ban Trắng thế để em thử tìm chương trình thang tiến xem thử coi như nào ạ
Chỉ mong có thể làm gì có ít nhiều kiếm thêm thu nhập, phụ ox thôi ạ


én nhỏ nói:


> con nhỏ mà bán buôn cũng mệt đấy, em thấy cứ 1 tí cháo 1 tí sữa, 1 tí tắm giặt rồi lại ăn uống ngủ nghỉ bỉm bủng, lắt nhắt nhưng vèo cái đã hết ngày rồi, lại còn cơm nước mình ăn rồi tối còn cơm nước gia đình nữa hzz


----------



## Thiên Thanh 099

én nhỏ nói:


> con nhỏ mà bán buôn cũng mệt đấy, em thấy cứ 1 tí cháo 1 tí sữa, 1 tí tắm giặt rồi lại ăn uống ngủ nghỉ bỉm bủng, lắt nhắt nhưng vèo cái đã hết ngày rồi, lại còn cơm nước mình ăn rồi tối còn cơm nước gia đình nữa hzz


Đúng luôn chị ạ, em thấy 1 ngày toàn những việc không tên thôi
Trông trẻ nhỏ chưa bao giờ là dễ hết


----------



## nguyenhoaan

Đúng rồi đấy mẹ ơi, em nghĩ các mẹ bỉm sữa như chị em mình bán buôn kiểu này oke đấy ạ
- Kinh doanh online 4 không: ko vốn nhập hàng - ko tồn kho - ko tự tìm kiếm khách - ko giao hàng. Mình chủ yếu đăng bán, tư vấn và chốt đơn là xong, còn các khâu khác có BCA Solutions họ lo cho rồi nên không đau đầu ạ
- Sản phẩm đa dạng hơn 200 mặt hàng ở các lĩnh vực khác nhau nên tư vấn cũng dễ nữa, 1 khách có thể mua cùng lúc nhiều sp
- Quản lý sp và đơn hàng qua app hết nên cũng tiện đó ạ
- Có cả Ms Thái Vân Linh đợt này đang ra seri thang tiến như bên trên có mẹ nói đó, xem đi bổ ích lắm ạ
Mẹ nào cần tham khảo thì xem thông tin cụ thể ở đây nè BCA SOLUTIONS - Giải pháp kinh doanh online hiệu quả - BCA SOLUTIONS


----------



## Labiang

nguyenhoaan nói:


> Đúng rồi đấy mẹ ơi, em nghĩ các mẹ bỉm sữa như chị em mình bán buôn kiểu này oke đấy ạ
> - Kinh doanh online 4 không: ko vốn nhập hàng - ko tồn kho - ko tự tìm kiếm khách - ko giao hàng. Mình chủ yếu đăng bán, tư vấn và chốt đơn là xong, còn các khâu khác có BCA Solutions họ lo cho rồi nên không đau đầu ạ
> - Sản phẩm đa dạng hơn 200 mặt hàng ở các lĩnh vực khác nhau nên tư vấn cũng dễ nữa, 1 khách có thể mua cùng lúc nhiều sp
> - Quản lý sp và đơn hàng qua app hết nên cũng tiện đó ạ
> - Có cả Ms Thái Vân Linh đợt này đang ra seri thang tiến như bên trên có mẹ nói đó, xem đi bổ ích lắm ạ
> Mẹ nào cần tham khảo thì xem thông tin cụ thể ở đây nè BCA SOLUTIONS - Giải pháp kinh doanh online hiệu quả - BCA SOLUTIONS


Vâng cảm ơn mẹ nó nhiều ạ
Nghe mẹ nói thế thì em cũng có chút yên tâm, chắc mẹ nó đang hợp tác với bên này rồi đúng ko?
E muốn hỏi thêm chút, mẹ nó check tin nhắn giùm em, em cảm ơn nhiều ạ


----------



## Bé Dâu

Cũng hóng xin bí quyết để mẹ bỉm kinh doanh online thành công ??? thờibuổi dịch dã như này muốn kiếm thêm đồng ra đồng vào các mẹ ạ


----------

